# 2019 RS3/TTRS ECU Upgrade Now Available from APR!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Stage 1 is now available for the 2019 North American TT RS and RS3! Power starts at 394 HP, but with the APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade expect up to 459-542 HP with 451-506 FT LBS of torque. We've added a host of features, including a return to the original exhaust crackle found on previous model year vehicles, program switching, and much more. No hardware upgrades are required to hit these power figures, but much more power is on tap by adding our catalogue of performance hardware.

Stay tuned for the release of more stages in the coming days and weeks, as well as our full catalogue for the new Rest of World (ROW) OPF equipped vehicles.

Learn more on our product page and GO APR! https://goapr.io/25ecu


----------

